# help with 55 gal light upgrade



## Scorpion (Oct 10, 2003)

Hello!

I have a 55 gal FW tank (48x12x20) that I feel is time to have the light setup upgraded. 
The hoods on my tank (I have 2) are made by Perfecto and measure 22.25x 4.5x2.5 with one F15T8 in each hood. 

I don’t want to mess with ballasts for the time being. I was kinda leaning towards those screw type (retrofit for incandescent) and I found this one http://www.lightsofamerica.com/9166B.htm 

I am not sure if that is the right bulb for growing plants. Is there a similar bulb with more wattage like the F15T8s without having to replace the current setup in these hoods? If not, then what type do you guys recommend in the screw config like the bulb in the link that I have provided.

In this tank I have a bala shark, 2 silver dollars, 2 tetras and one cory. I will be using co2 with a regulator.

I want more wattage, but the lightning part of this hobby makes me the clueless type. So, I ask for your help!
Thanks!


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Just a warning... the bulb you linked to might not be appropriate for regular screw in adapters. I believe this kind needs their own fixture with a built-in ballast. Not sure though.
2 times 15W? CO2 with regulator? Wow... talk about imbalance. I would first focus on the lighting part...
I think the only way to use your existing hood and fixture would be to "overdrive" those bulbs... but you mentioned you don't want to mess with ballasts... that makes is a little difficult, since all fluorescent bulbs use ballasts.
You could use a two bulb "shoplight" which would give you about 64W with T8 bulbs, more than doubling your light... Doesn't look as good as the original hood though.

Edit: Spelink...


----------



## digger (Feb 18, 2003)

You could go with something like this http://hellolights.com/noname13.html of course you'd want to replace those reef lights with the more appropriate 6700K bulbs (on that site as $26 each).


----------



## Scorpion (Oct 10, 2003)

Wasserpest said:


> I think the only way to use your existing hood and fixture would be to "overdrive" those bulbs... but you mentioned you don't want to mess with ballasts... .


Hey W,
the co2 is not running yet. Overdrive? Talk to me b/c you have me interested. If that is the only way, then I have no choice. Tell me more pls. What model and how hard is it?


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

It is not so hard... you'll agree after reading this interesting and short discussion:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=194
:mrgreen:


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Keep in mind though that even if you overdrive the heck out of your lamps, it will still be a very low light tank by measures of Watt/gallon. If you talk regulated CO2 you might as well look into pc fluorescent lights. There are retrofit kits which might fit into your existing hood... hopefully someone has done that and can provide some insight.


----------



## Scorpion (Oct 10, 2003)

I agree with you about not being hard. So I only need to buy one ballast for the 2 light bulbs I have? Does home depot carry the 4-f32t8?

My bulbs are 18" in lenght. Will they be ok? You also mentioned that if I OD my current lights I would still have little light. What would be the next bulb that can fit in this type of hood?


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Yes, with one ballast you can overdrive x2 each bulb. My HD carries them, they are about $18 here.

If your hood accepts 18" bulbs the "next bulb" would be a pc fluorescent kit, *if they fit into your hood*. AH Supply sells various ones, if you get two 55W kits you would end up with about 2.4 Watts for your ~45 gal which in connection with the excellent reflectors is a good solution IMO.


----------



## Scorpion (Oct 10, 2003)

Are you talking about this : http://ahsupply.com/36-55w.htm Item #30552?

Those bulbs look huge! I just measured my hoods and the reflectors will fit. These lights won't get hot enough to melt the plastic hoods eh?

It appears that there is no ballast with this kit.

Tell me how you came up with 2.4 w/g. My math must be off...


----------



## rdn2 (Jul 10, 2003)

The 55watt pc bulb does get pretty warm, but I've had no problems with my plastic hood getting too hot on my 29 gallon.

Ron


----------



## Scorpion (Oct 10, 2003)

It looks like I'll have to go with the 36 watts type. The 55s are a bit too long


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Sorry the 55W kit measures 22", so that might not fit in your hood. There is a 36W kit which measures 17.5", this might be a better choice. One 2x36W kit on each side would give you plenty of light, but again, I am not familiar with your hood and have never intented this, so if the plastic drips into an unrecognizable stinking heap of molden plastic I can't be responsible.

All the kits at AHS come with ballasts and everything you might need, including instructions, excluding a timer.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Regarding our math... I took the measurements of your tank, and converted them into gallons. The result is just under 50 gal. Taking into consideration that you don't fill the tank to the brim, the measurements are outer dimensions, and adding substrate reduces the effective height, I figure an effective 45 gal. 2x55/45=2.444444 or so. Keep in mind that good reflectors as those supplied by AHS are increasing your effective light, while some metal strips screwed into most regular hoods don't do much of that.


----------



## Scorpion (Oct 10, 2003)

I see...it looks like the number is rounded up. The kit said it was a 55 gal, but then again my meaurements were an approximation only...


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

If you're going to go with the 36w kit, I'd say just go with a pair of ODNO 18" bulbs in series. More output, less cost. If you want help with wiring, email me: [email protected]


----------



## Scorpion (Oct 10, 2003)

Sam,

pls check your mailbox.


----------



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

hi, i am new and love the site. Anyways, i have a 55gallon tank with 2 angels a bristlenose placo, soon to be a crowntail betta, 3 mixed fruit tetras, 1 zebra danio, and 4 leapord danios (2 males and 2 females). I have a peice of driftwood and i have java fern in it and a amazon sword, micro sword, and a bulb from wal-mart of a drawf lilly or something. Well, on my 55 i have a 48inch light and i just got a new 6500k light and it is looking great! I say try to go with 6500k because something like10000k and up don't help plant growth in freshwater tanks. You may not trust me because I am new but this is the info i got when looking for a light for my 48" light. Hope it works out!


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

I can tell you that one 48" 40 watt light is not enough for a 55 gallon tank. I also noticed you posted about DIY CO2. Well until you get the light right the CO2 is just going to be mental masturbation.

And to answer your next question it doesn't matter what kind of magic plant bulbs you are using if you don't have the watts. For a 55 gallon tank you really should be somewhere around 160 watts of light to get a decent amount of light to the substrate.


----------



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

Jezz that is nothing like i got. How would I get that stuff? Pooks pointed me out on the light and said it would be enough i think? The hood only holds one light!


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Well you could put two AH Supply 55 watt kits in there and get to 110 watts which should allow you to grow low light plants pretty well.


----------



## Pisidan (Jan 5, 2004)

Hi was just reading this post and wanted to say I have the 55 gallon perfecto tank and it came with 2 separate hoods both with 15 watt florescent bulbs..now I wanna know if I can add any lights to this to make it better for plants to grow here is a pic of the hoods specs


----------



## Scorpion (Oct 10, 2003)

Hey Pisidan,

My tank is a Perfecto tank. It came with the exact hoods you are describing. Those hoods now lay buried in trash at the local landfill. Did you buy this tank as a kit? If you want to reuse those hoods, you may want to look into PC (power compacts) lites. 

I have an AGA 48" triple fixture over my tank giving me roughly 2.9 watts per gallon. My plants are doing awesome! 

I suggest you read this http://www.plantedtank.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=194 to get a better understanding on how to achieve more watts from your bulbs. This is the way my 48" tripple T8s are giving me the 2.9 wpg. Those 17 watts you have in there now are only good for a 10 to 20 gal IMO.


----------



## Pisidan (Jan 5, 2004)

Yeah I did buy it as a kit..overall i am impressed with the tank but now that I want plants Im very annoyed. I rteally didnt want to have to make a new cover but Guess I will..I will probably keep the hoods for smaller tanks later on cause you never know LOL.. what did you do about the brace in the middle do you have pics of it I would love to see...just to get an idea and how much did it cost you approximately? Im really finding this confusing maybe Im just getting tired LOL..I want a cheap easy solution with instructions that are good for Idiots like me who nothing about building crap LOL....when it is over do you have glass covering the tank?? I just dont get it maybe it is too late LOL


----------



## Scorpion (Oct 10, 2003)

Whatever you do, ** LEAVE** the brace alone! Is there for a reason. 55 gal tanks are a pain in the zambooki. I have told myself that the next tank will have at the very minimum 18 inches in width. This gives you more room and choices for planting.
With my fixture, the brace is not a nuisance. The bringhtness given by the AGA fixture does a nice job. It comes with a reflector. As for pics, I'll take a picture tomorrow.


----------



## Pisidan (Jan 5, 2004)

Ok thanxs that would be great...just to give me an idea of how you put it up...IM thinking I may by plexiglass and either hang some lights from the ceiling with a chain or build legs of some sort that attach to the tank and keep the lights just above the plexi so as not to get to hot and melt it!


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Scorpion said:


> Whatever you do, ** LEAVE** the brace alone! Is there for a reason. 55 gal tanks are a pain in the zambooki. I have told myself that the next tank will have at the very minimum 18 inches in width. This gives you more room and choices for planting.


Boy do I agree with you! While 55g tanks are cheap and readily available - I'll stay away from them in the future. It's hard to cram an aquascape into just one foot of space (from front to back).


----------



## Scorpion (Oct 10, 2003)

I saw an 80 gal for 200 bucks the other day...I need to come up witha way to sneak it into the house...he he...


----------



## Pisidan (Jan 5, 2004)

Well Im not looking for anything fancy just some nice plants and it looks good now with the 3 fott Water sprite and Hornwart and pennywart I just dont want to lose those!!!


----------



## lbsfarms (Jan 30, 2003)

there are always shop lights. 2 - 4' shop lights will fit nicely over a standard 55g. 4 - 40w bulbs = 160w. This is what I have over my 55g and I get all kinds of growth. 
I agree with 55's being a pain, I would love to trade mine in for a 75g.


----------



## Pisidan (Jan 5, 2004)

Well I found some shop lights T12 2 40 watt bulbs hanging over my 55 right now...which gives me 80 watts which is better than anything I have had yet and they r daylight lights Phillips F40T12 40 Watt Daylight lights im hoping this will keep them alive long enough for me to get a few more bucks together for another shop light for plants but from what I have read this should be good Dunno though . The lights are 6500k 84 CRI. This is them on the phillips site http://www.lighting.philips.com/nam/prodinfo/fluorescent/p5136a.shtml


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

hey guys, where can you find T-8 bulbs locally...the only ones i have been able to find are the T12


----------

